
Cloudflare Bans Sites for Using Cryptocurrency Miners - fraqed
https://torrentfreak.com/cloudflare-bans-sites-for-using-cryptocurrency-miners-171004/
======
godzillabrennus
Good move from my perspective. The user isn't opting in to participate in this
mining so it's ethical for Cloudflare to protect the user.

~~~
thephyber
> According to Cloudflare, unannounced miners are considered malware.

This suggests that Cloudflare might still allow "announced" miners, even if
they aren't opt-in.

~~~
hobarrera
If they're well enough announced, you opt in by leaving the tab open. You can
opt-out immediately by leaving.

~~~
Raed667
Opt-in is clicking "opt-in" button.

